# PPB Altona/Williamstown



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Anyone interested in a fish around Altona or Williamstown on Saturday morning or even a afternoon session.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

maybe Gone, just maybe...give me another day or 2 to sort the misses :wink:


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm thinking of an all-dayer around geelong/avalon on saturday.... and an all dayer around sunnyside on sunday.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Gar.
The Avalon area is a great spot with lots of good deep sections and channels. Out in the middle marked Gummy & Whiting is about 30ft deep in a small area about the size of a football oval. I always pull a gummy from that spot, though not overly big, I missed a lot of whiting bites last time I was there and dropped a nice one of 30-35cm.

Good luck I'd be very interested in how you go there. Good luck 

Y-not, flowers, flowers always works for me if I want to go fishing :lol:


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

That's a LOT of paddling for a small yak like mine... Avalon is number two on my list at the moment. Depending on how the fishing's going I might drift for some whiting there in the afternoon. Hopefully ill have a nice garfish rigged up on the bottom for a gummy.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Pencil me in.


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

G'day Kel,

I would have definately joined you if I wasn't booked on a Fishing Charter with Friends and family at Sorrento.
Good luck and look forward to your report.

Age


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Sorry for the short notice but I'm going head down to Avalon tomorrow launch from the boat ramp at 5-5:30am

The reason. with this hot weather Altona can get quite hairy with all the boats, jet skies and swimmers around, Avalon is a lot quieter less boat traffic.

Will head out to the 30ft mark lures in tow, throw the pick out and a large offering for a Gummy and pippie or two for the whiting. If nothing there try the shipping channel at Point Henery and maybe troll around the pier.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll look out for you Kel...

Goin' to my fave spot in geelong to chase some silvers and big flatties... but might see you out there later.

im opting for a similar start time (add an hour to it  )


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

heya Gone...im a no-goer for tommorrow but goodluck to ya. im hoping to jag a few hours early on the sunday at this stage, about a 50/50 chance at the mo


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

tails never fails tony.

i hope the flip of the coin falls the right way for you.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Gar... if you dont mind me asking, if you do just tell me to F#@!koff :lol: but where are you starting tomorrow.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Sorry mate - left work just before you messaged.

I started at Grammar School Lagoon before the wind got up. Managed a mixed bag of garfish and mullet. I'll post a report later....

How'd you go?? That wind was a b*stard when it blew up around 10am.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

She's right Gar.. Great mornig to be on the water, but like you said when that wind picked up it made for a hard slog home.
1 banjo and 1/2dozen undersized whiting.
Where do you launch from to fish the lagoon.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Basically anywhere mate... It always produces something...

My PB flathead was caught out of there.


----------

